# Profi2Can Atlas Copco Combox



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander, 

Ich habe eine S7-400er an einem Profibus hängen und möchte eine Kopplung zu einer Combox-p von Atlas Copco aufbauen. 

Ich bekomme aber immer einen Fehler auf dem Bus und meine HW-Konfig sagt, dass die Baugruppe zwar projektiert sei aber nicht vorhanden ist. 

An der Combox habe ich 2mal die Adresse 11 (Can/Profi) und in der HW - Konfig auch die 11 angegeben. [Gerät aber nicht vorhanden]

Derzeit weiss ich leider nicht was ich da noch tun kann und wie ich den Fehler noch beheben könnte?!? 

Wäre einem von euch da draussen in der grossen weiten Welt dankbar wenn er oder auch sie kontakt aufnehmen könnte. 
LEIDER IST ES DRINGEN  


Gruss Andy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2010)

Krug-Systems.de schrieb:


> Profi2*Can* Atlas Copco Combox


 
mal eine blöde frage, kann die Box überhaubt Profibus oder hast du
ein CAN-Gateway an deiner Steuerung?


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mal eine blöde frage, kann die Box überhaubt Profibus oder hast du
> ein CAN-Gateway an deiner Steuerung?




Diese Combox komuniziert zwischen Can und Profibus
=> Seite Atlas Copco -> CAN Bus
=> Meine Seite -> Profibus

Die Combox ist die Schnittstelle wie ein [DP/DP Koppler]


----------



## dalbi (8 November 2010)

Hi,

Baudraten gleich, Abschlusswiderstände am Ersten und letzten Teilnehmer eingeschaltet?

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

Guten Morgen, 

ja alle gleich und Widerstände geprüft 

Jungs wir schaffen das, 

Gruss Andy


----------



## RGerlach (8 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

wie ist denn die HW-Konfig eingestellt?

Mit den S7-Bausteinen benötigt mann ein Universalmodul mit je 16 Byte für E/A.

Bei mir war der Aufbau der Kommunikation bis jetzt unproblematisch.

Ist das ComBox- Modul von AC vorkonfiguriert?

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## bike (8 November 2010)

Schon einmal den Bus mit dem PG überprüft?
An dem Teilnehmer anstecken und dann auf Teilnehmer suchen gehen.
Findest du den Teilnehmer?

bike


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> wie ist denn die HW-Konfig eingestellt?
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen, 

ja die Atlas Copco Combox-P ist von AC vorkonfiguriert. 

Ich hab ein Universalmodul mit 32 Byte ADR 512 bis 543. 
Diese Einstellung wurde bei einem Vergleichsprojekt auch schon verwendet und hat anscheinend Fkt. 


Gruss Andy


----------



## RGerlach (8 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

macht ihr die Kommunikation mir eigenen Bausteinen?

Wir hatten (ich glaube im Jahr 2004) von AC S7-Bausteine erhalten.

Damit wird die aufwendige Auftragsabarbeitung (welches Signal soll gelesen werden --> warten bis Antwort kommt --> nächstes Signal abfragen) übernommen. Die Konfiguration erfogt über Datenbausteine.

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine neuere Version gesehen. Meine Bausteine sind von Juli 2003.

Nachtrag:
Wurde die Abfrage der erreichbaren Teilnehmer (s. Beitrag 7 von Bike) schon getestet?

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> macht ihr die Kommunikation mir eigenen Bausteinen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph, 

da hast du schon Recht, die Kommunikation werde ich dann auch über die fertigen Bausteine machen, aber der Bus darf dennoch keinen Fehler aufweissen, auch wenn ich noch keine Bausteine geladen habe! ODER?!?!

Gruss Andy


----------



## RGerlach (8 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

das ist schon richtig, dass der Profibus ohne Software stehen muss.

Meine Frage ist, ob die Vorkonfiguration auf 16 oder auf 32 Byte E/A erfolgte.

Normalerweise passt sich ein Profibus-Slave nicht automatisch an die Adressbreite des Masters an. Eine Konfigurationsauswahl stellt die Combox ja nicht zur Verfügung.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal die Konfiguration auf 16 Byte E/A mit Konsistenz gesamte Länge einstellen und testen. Eventuell hatte die Combox des früheren Projektes eine andere Einstellung.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

*Nachtrag zu diesem Thema*

mein Problem ist im Moment nicht der Datenaustausch zwischen mir und der ComBox, sondern ich kann die Schnittstelle in meiner Online HW - Konfiguration schon gar nicht sehen!!!!

Sie ist zwar PROJEKTIERT aber die Baugrupper wird auf dem Bus nicht gefunden. 

Vielen Dank Andy


----------



## Verpolt (8 November 2010)

Hallo,

AtlasCopco hat die Box vorkonfiguriert ( sagen wir mal 16 Byte E/A)

Dieser Bereich muss in Step7-Hardwareconfig an deinem DP-Slave eingetragen sein, sonst gibts auch keine sichtbare Verbindung.

IdR. wird eine GSD-Datei mitgeliefert. Dort dann die 16 /EA auswählen.

Ist das Universalmodul, das du ausgewählt hast, aus der AC-GSD-Datei?


----------



## RGerlach (8 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

ist der Teilnehmer überhaupt am Bus sichtbar? 

Zumindest bei der Schnittstellendiagnose von "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" sollte die Adresse als passiver Slave auftauchen.

Gebe mal bitte eine Übersicht, was bis jetzt gemacht wurde und mit welchem Ergebnis.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (8 November 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> ist der Teilnehmer überhaupt am Bus sichtbar?
> 
> ...




Hallo Ralph 

- ich habe mir das Modul [DP-Norm] aus einem bestehenden Projekt in mein aktuelles kopiert incl. Universalmodul 32 Byte
Beim kopieren kommen ja alle GSD Daten austomatisch mit und den Teilnehemer sollte ich bei korekter DB Bus Adr. auf beiden Seiten, den Gegenüber sehen können.  

- hab darauf hin die HW Konfig übersetzt und runter geladen 

- Ergebnis  ich seh den anderen Teilnehemer nicht  

=> was meinst du genau damit ob der Teilnehemer am Bus zu sehen ist ?

Gruss und Vielen Dank Andy


----------



## RGerlach (8 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

im Simatic-Manager kannst Du unter '"Extras" - "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" eine Diagnose aufrufen.

Ausser dem Test deines Adapters ist auch im unteren Bereich ein Button "Lesen". Damit wird der Profibus gescannt und alle Busteilnehmer aufgelistet.

Diesen Test kannst Du aber nur ausführen, wenn Du direkten Zugriff auf den Profibus hast. Ansonsten ist das wie Blindflug bei der Fehlersuche.

Welchen Zugriff hast Du auf die SPS?

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Verpolt (8 November 2010)

Hier gibts zusätzlich info´s

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...spx?PageIndex=1&PostID=181799&Language=en#top


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (9 November 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> im Simatic-Manager kannst Du unter '"Extras" - "PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen" eine Diagnose aufrufen.
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen Ralph, 

leider hab ich gestern die letzten Einträge nicht mehr gelesen. 
ich bin in Vietnam und bin daher 6 stunden voraus. 

Im PDF ist mein Profibus Scan via MPI CP 5512, normalerweise greife ich per Ethernet auf die SPS zu. 

Zu erkennen ist der Slave auf Adr. 11 -> sollte die Combox sein. 

Gruss Andy


----------



## RGerlach (9 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche, dann ist MPI und Profibus nicht identisch. Mache den Test bitte noch mal am Profibus. 

Falls die Combox am MPI hängt, wird das mit der Kommunikation nichts.

PS:
Als ich die Uhrzeit Deiner Antwort sah, dachte ich mir schon so etwas. Hoffentlich kannst Du auch etwas vom Land erkunden.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## bike (9 November 2010)

Stimmt, MPI/Profibus sind verschieden.
Verwende doch AUTO für die Verbindung, dann macht es Siemens schon richtig.
Auf dem Screenshot sehe ich sehr viele Teilnehmer, sind die alle angeschlossen?
Ich würde direkt auf den Teilnehmer gehen, das PG auf Master umstellen und dann die Adresse direkt am Slave auslesen.
Nur so hast du die Sicherheit, welche Adresse dein Teilnehmer hat.

bike


Außerdem sehe ich deine CPU nicht. Dein PG ist Adresse 0 und ist aktiv, welche Adresse hat die CPU?


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (9 November 2010)

Hallo Ralph, 

ich hab mich mit dem PG via CP5512 auf einen Profibusstecker an einem OLM (direkt am Bus) gehängt und dann den Test ausgeführt. 

Ich zweifle grad ein bischen an mir und weiss nicht ob ich auf dem Schlauch stehe. 

Bin seit April hier in Vietnam  und ein bisschen konnte man och sehen. 

Gruss und Vielen Dank bisher 
Andy


----------



## bike (9 November 2010)

Krug-Systems.de schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> ich hab mich mit dem PG via CP5512 auf einen Profibusstecker an einem OLM (direkt am Bus) gehängt und dann den Test ausgeführt.
> 
> ...



Ich heiße nicht Ralph, aber vielleicht kann ich dir auch helfen.
Zuerst den Stecker des Teilnehmers abziehen.
Dann direkt mit dem PG an dem Teilnehmer anstecken.
Dann PG umstellen "einziger Master am Bus" 
und prüfen ob und welcher Adresse der Teilnehmer angezeigt wird.
Dann weißt du mehr.

Außerdem steht noch die Frage im Raum, ob es wirklich so viele Teilnehmer am Bus sind. 

Viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## RGerlach (9 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

Dein Bild zeigt definitiv MPI. 

Prüfe noch mal mit Profibus. Wenn der Teilnehmer von der SPS erkannt wird, dann sollte in der HW- Konfig zumindest stehen, dass der Teilnehmer vorhanden und eventuell die Konfiguration unterschiedlich.

Nicht verzweifeln. Meistens sind es im Nachhinein simple Sachen. ... aber erst einmal dort hin kommen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (10 November 2010)

*HW Configuration und ProfiBus Scan*



bike schrieb:


> Ich heiße nicht Ralph, aber vielleicht kann ich dir auch helfen.
> Zuerst den Stecker des Teilnehmers abziehen.
> Dann direkt mit dem PG an dem Teilnehmer anstecken.
> Dann PG umstellen "einziger Master am Bus"
> ...





RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> Dein Bild zeigt definitiv MPI.
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen BIKE, Guten Morgen Ralph, 

ich habe mich heute morgen direkt an den Teilnehmer (ComBox) gehängt und ihn auf der Adresse 11 gefunden. Das selbe hab ich über einen Bus Teilnehmer (dem OLM) auch gemacht und auch einen Teilnehmer auf der 11 gefunden.  

Aber ich erkenn die ComBox immer noch nicht in meiner HW - Config. 

Ich habn mal 2 PDF's angehägt vll. helfen die weiter. 

Gruss und DANKE für die Unterstützung, 
Andy


----------



## RGerlach (10 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

welche Meldung kommt denn beim Teilnehmer 11 in der HW-Konfig (nicht vorhanden oder Unterschiede in der Konfiguration)?

Was sagen eigentlich die LED auf der Combox?

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (10 November 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> welche Meldung kommt denn beim Teilnehmer 11 in der HW-Konfig (nicht vorhanden oder Unterschiede in der Konfiguration)?
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen, 

es brennen LED 3,4,12 
also ComBox erhält und sendet Nachricht auf CAN Seite

in der HW - Konfiguration kommt, Baugruppe projektiert aber nicht vorhanden 

Gruss Andy


----------



## RGerlach (10 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,


zumindest die Erkennung des Teilnehmers sollte möglich sein. Sind nach deinem OLM andere Teilnehmer zu sehen?

Ist es möglich die CPU zu Testzwecken direkt mit der Combox zu verbinden? 

Also ohne externe Störeinflüsse (z.B. Zweit-CPU).

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Krug-Systems.de (10 November 2010)

RGerlach schrieb:


> Hallo Andy,
> 
> 
> zumindest die Erkennung des Teilnehmers sollte möglich sein. Sind nach deinem OLM andere Teilnehmer zu sehen?
> ...



Ich sehe alle Teilnehemer vor und hinter dem OLM.

Leider ist es mir nicht möglich mit einer 2ten CPU eine Kommunikation aufzubauen,  da ich keine Ersatz CPU mehr habe, alle verbaut.


----------



## RGerlach (10 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

langsam gehen die Möglichkeiten aus.

Ist die Combox der letzte Teilnehmer im Busstrang?

Wenn Du direkt am Busstrang mit dem PG bist und im Simatic Manager die erreichbaren Teilnehmer scannst, ist dann der Teilnehmer mit der Adresse 11 zu sehen?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die CPU nicht abgeschaltet werden kann. Prüfe doch mal, ob Du die Combox ausbauen und zur CPU bringen kannst.

Ansonsten ist der Ruf nach einer Kristallkugel angebracht . ... aber dann würdest Du hier nicht nach anderen Lösungen fragen müssen.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## bike (10 November 2010)

Hallo Andy,

welche Parameter hast du für den Bus eingestellt?
Kann es eine Adressüberschneidung in der Hardware geben?
In deinem vorherigen Screensshot ist nur das PG als aktiv zu erkennen.

Auch passt der Screenshot von deinem Busscan nicht zu der Projektierung im letzten shot.
Da würde ich noch einmal nachschauen.

 Mein Lösungsvorschlag: den Bus auf z.B. 500kb/s versuchsweise einstellen.
Eine anderer Versuche wäre, ein Buskabel direkt zur CPU und dann ein  Testprojekt mit nur einem Slave 11 anlegen und das überprüfen.

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## buhuu (19 Juli 2017)

*Atlas Copco MK5 Gateway*

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze Momentan an der Anbindung eines Atlas Copco Elektronikon MK5-Gateway-Modus via Profibus an eine S7-300.

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Gerät ?

Das Gateway ist auf 8 Datarecords konfiguriert.
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss ich dem Gateway einen bestimmten Code schicken um den entsprechenden Messwert zu erhalten.

Hat vielleicht jemand mehr Informationen wie das in Step 7 oder Tia umzusetzen geht ?


----------



## RGerlach (19 Juli 2017)

Wende dich mal an deinen Ansprechpartner von Atlas Copco. Zumindest die Leute in Essen haben Beispielbausteine für die Kommunikation.

Erwarte aber keine zu hohe Geschwindigkeit. Die minimale Aktualisierungszeit betrug bei mir 2s.

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## ayoub10 (10 April 2018)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem während der Kommunikation.
 Ich habe einen Fehler der Adresse kann nicht existieren.
Byte1: 82
Byte7: 01
Ich habe die Combox konfiguriert und LEDs leuchten auf beiden Seiten (Profibus und Can)
Die Kommunikation erfolgt mit einem einzelnen elektronikon über die Combox.
hilf mir


----------



## starlex77 (13 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich musste vor kurzem die Schnittstelle zwischen einer S7-319er und MK5 Gateway realisieren. Habe mich mit der Doku von AC auseinander gesetzt und war quasi davon erschlagen, welchen Aufwand man betreiben muss, um eine einfache Kommunikation um Daten zu lesen aufzubauen. Bin dann auch über die Themen hier im Forum gestolpert.
Schlussendlich bin ich über Atlas-Copco an ein Softwarepaket der Firma Bücking und Leube aus Essen gekommen (natürlich käuflich erworben für meiner Meinung nach einem richtig fairen Preis).
Wichtig ist , dieses Softwarepaket funktioniert nur bei 4DR oder 8DR.
Die Software gemäß der Doku eingesetzt und es funktioniert alles tip top. Die gewünschten Daten landen in dem entsprechenden DB. Was will man mehr? Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich kann es jedem nur empfehlen! Es wird die Kommunikation zum MK4 / 5 und ComBox-P unterstützt.

Beste Grüße

Alex


----------

